
Show HN: Test Driven Interviews - KevinMS
https://testdriveninterviews.com/
======
KevinMS
Original poster here.

Can't find a job, I'm obsessed with the whole terrible process, so I created
this. Please be gentle on the test runners because its not set to scale very
high because I'm broke.

I don't think TDD is best for everything, especially when the spec isn't
clear, but it might be good for evaluating developers, whether they use TDD or
not. And its much easier for the evaluator to assign a test and see if it
passed than to say "flatten an array without using any libraries and send me
the code so I can copy and paste it and see if it worked"

Stack: rails, docker for the test runners, AWS auto scaling groups and various
test frameworks (request more, easy to add), and a pinch of react.js

